# Routing & Subnetting Erklärung?



## n3oth3on3 (17. August 2010)

Guten Abend,
ich habe zurzeit ein kleines Problem zu bestimmten Aufgaben und suche dazu gute und einfache Erklärungen im Internet.

Es geht um diese Aufgaben :

http://img245.imageshack.us/i/unbenannt3kopieh.jpg/

http://img442.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntkopieb.jpg/

http://img697.imageshack.us/i/unbenannt2kopiel.jpg/

Wie gehe ich bei sowelchen Aufgaben am besten mein Problem an?

Muss das in den nächsten Tagen können, und suche nun Tipps wie Bücher oder sowas wo sowas halt gut erklärt ist 

Mfg
n3oth3on3


----------



## Matt297 (17. August 2010)

Lass mich raten: Cisco Network Academy? Musste ich auch machen...



> Wie gehe ich bei sowelchen Aufgaben am besten mein Problem an?


Was genau ist denn dein Problem? 
Momentan gibst du uns nur einige Bilder und dass du das in den nächsten Tagen können musst, aber keine Spur von einer Frage oder einem Hindernis, an dem du nicht weiterkommst. Wenn du uns sagen würdest wo genau deine Schwierigkeiten sind, könnte dir vielleicht auch geholfen werden.


----------



## n3oth3on3 (17. August 2010)

Wußte nicht wie ich am besten an sowas rangehe, da ich mit den Bildern nichts anfangen kann^^

http://www2.wi.fh-flensburg.de/wi/riggert/Netzwerke/CCNA1-Routinggrundlagen.pdf

Hab diese PDF hier gerade bekommen, werd ich mir morgen mal angucken müssen.


----------



## rd4eva (18. August 2010)

Bin ich eingerostet oder ist die Antwort auf dem Bild http://img697.imageshack.us/i/unbenannt2kopiel.jpg/ falsch!?
Seit wann enthält ein Ping header eine MAC-Adresse und noch dazu die vom Router?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. August 2010)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> Seit wann enthält ein Ping header eine MAC-Adresse und noch dazu die vom Router?



Hallo,

da das Protokoll ICMP auf IP aufbaut, enthält es auch die Felder Absender-MAC und Empfänger-MAC. Die Empfänger MAC-Adresse wird per ARP ermittelt und dann in dem Feld eingetragen. Da bei einem Router normalerweise ein ARP-Request endet, wird in dieses Feld der Wert des Routers eingetragen. Somit wird das Paket (obwohl eine andere IP-Adresse eingetragen ist!) zuerst an den Router geleitet. Der sieht sich die Ziel IP-Adresse an und merkt, dass das Paket nicht direkt an ihn gerichtet ist. Er schickt daraufhin wieder einen ARP-Request los und erhält (in der Abbildung) wieder keine Antwort, also holt er sich die MAC von seinem Router. Dieser spielt das gleiche Spielchen und trägt dann die MAC-Adresse vom Clients ein, da dieser ja per ARP dann antwortet.

Bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher obs richtig ist, müsste aber in etwa so ablaufen.

// Edit 1: Somit sollten die Antworten auf dem angegebenen Bild richtig sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## rd4eva (18. August 2010)

Du hast recht, bin wohl tatsächlich eingerostet.


----------



## n3oth3on3 (23. August 2010)

Soo muss mich leider noch einmal hier melden 

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9448/imgvp.jpg

Wäre einer so nett und könnte mir die Aufgabe 20, etwas genauer hier erklären. Da ich diese in der letzen Arbeit total verhaun habe und in der nächsten fast nur sowelche Aufgaben vorkommen werden


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche mein Bestes:
Ableitung aus der Aufgabe:
- H1 -> H7
- H3 -> H5
- Beide schicken über die eine Verbindung zwischen den Hubs
---- Während der Kollision in beide Richtungen des Kabels
- Netzwerk läuft offensichtlich auf Halb-Duplex (Hubs, JAM-Signal, CSMA/CD)

a) Es gibt genau eine. Laut Definition wird bei einer Kollision die Kollisionsdomäne mit dem JAM-Signal lahm gelegt. Hier gibt es nur eine Domäne, alle PCs hören bei einem JAM-Signal auf zu senden.
b) Alle Hosts erhalten das JAM-Signal. Es kann ja nicht festgestellt werden, wer jetzt sendet und somit brechen alle Sender ihre Übertragungen ab.
c) Alle Hosts hören das JAM-Signal und halten alle Übertragungen an. Nach einer zufälligen Zeitspanne beginnen H1 und H3 wieder zu senden, in der Hoffnung dass kein erneutes JAM-Signal kommt. Dieser Vorgang wird solange wiederholt, bis alle Daten fehlerfrei gesendet wurden. Je nach Datenmenge und Hosts, die was senden wollen, können hier natürlich sehr viele JAM-Signale auftauchen, was die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit recht schnell in den Keller fallen lässt.
d) Um Kollisionen zu vermeiden / die Anzahl stark zu verringern könnte man von Halb- auf Voll-Duplex umstellen. Somit kann jeder Host gleichzeitig senden und empfangen.
e) Alle Geräte in der Zeichnung. Ein Hub leitet Signale nur weiter, er sortiert nicht aus wie ein Switch. Einer sendet, alle empfangen.
f) Eine. Jedes Paket wird automatisch an alle PCs weitergeleitet (Prinzip eines Hubs, rein Layer 1 im OSI/ISO Modell)
g) Broadcasts gehen immer an alle Hosts in dem Netzwerk. Die Last kann gesenkt werden indem von Hubs auf Switches gewechselt wird. Somit fallen automatisch weniger Broadcasts an.
h) Keine Ahnung, könnte aber mit dem alten Protokoll IPX zusammenhängen.

Alle meine Angaben sind ohne Gewähr! Am Besten du recherchierst nach, ob die Antworten passen könnten. Aber mal zu Fragen: Die Sachen die dort gefragt werden sind ja schon uralt  Wer soetwas noch in seinem Firmennetzwerk stehen hat / zu verwalten hat, der ist ne arme Sau 

Gruß
BK


----------

